# Cpt code list for dermatology



## mahalakshmiv (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,

Please share, if anybody have the list of CPT codes related to Dermatology services\Procedures.


Thanks


----------



## jhynek (Nov 28, 2017)

You can order Quik-Pik sheets from Ellzey Coding Solutions that have Derm codes on them...they include E/M, Minor surgery and office procedures, major surgery, Mohs, and J Codes.


----------



## mahalakshmiv (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------

